# How do you socialize an adult maltese?



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

When I first met twinkle, I picked her out of the litter because she was very calm and did not jump on all the other puppies. Here is the thing..Twinkle grew up and still does not enjoy playing with other dogs. I have been taking her to a dog park everyday for the past week..and she runs away when dogs try to play with her. If a dog keeps bothering her, she will actually growl at the dog. However, when I walk twinkle around my neighborhood, she gets very excited when she sees other dogs and insists on greeting them. It makes me sad to see all the other dogs having a good time at the park while Twinkle mopes around all alone in the corner. Any suggestions on how I can socialize Twinkle more? Also, she is totally fine around people..in fact she usually runs to people for help when the dogs bother her at the park.


----------



## jesbred (Apr 22, 2009)

To be honest I wasn't really good at socializing my dogs as puppies so at 3 years old I am still working on getting them socialized SEPERATLY because together creates more problems than it fixes. I've been taking them to the park like you are and have seen a few improvements such as greeting other dogs without running and occasionally one will find a certain dog to play with, but they also know which ones they want to stay away from :blush:

I'm hoping to see others responses as I'd like help on this too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

So don't take your dog to the dog park. If she's fine with other dogs on a more personal basis, what's wrong with that. Dogs at the dog park are often very rude. Why should your dog suffer with that, especially being a small dog where an accidental paw could lead to injury?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

jmm said:


> So don't take your dog to the dog park. If she's fine with other dogs on a more personal basis, what's wrong with that. Dogs at the dog park are often very rude. Why should your dog suffer with that, especially being a small dog where an accidental paw could lead to injury?



I agree as long as she is greeting other dogs and not barking and growling on a regular basis I wouldn't worry about it. That actually sounds great to me. Some dogs would rather play with a human than other dogs, or play with dogs that they know very well and have formed a relationship with.


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

yea i know. The dog park I go to has a small dog area..so we usually stick around there. I just really enjoy going to the dog park and watch the the dogs frolic. I do wish Twinkle would join the wrestling matches..but she really doesnt like being touched by other dogs. haha ALso, I would like to get another dog one day. I would like to get Twinkle socialized before I do that.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Twinkle said:


> yea i know. The dog park I go to has a small dog area..so we usually stick around there. I just really enjoy going to the dog park and watch the the dogs frolic. I do wish Twinkle would join the wrestling matches..but she really doesnt like being touched by other dogs. haha ALso, I would like to get another dog one day. I would like to get Twinkle socialized before I do that.


If Twinkle is uncomfortable at the dog park then maybe go without her, since you like to go there to watch the dogs frolic. It sounds like it is more for you than her and she probably would be happier being at home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Twinkle said:


> yea i know. The dog park I go to has a small dog area..so we usually stick around there. I just really enjoy going to the dog park and watch the the dogs frolic. I do wish Twinkle would join the wrestling matches..but she really doesnt like being touched by other dogs. haha ALso, I would like to get another dog one day. I would like to get Twinkle socialized before I do that.


I feel uncomfortable in dog parks where dogs are off leash or wrestling w/ other dogs. You just don't know if the owner is responsible to make sure their dog is vaccinated or if it has any other health issues...
Atleast if they all onleash if something starts you each can quickly pull back.I wouldn't want to see an incident like the off duty policeman shooting a dog that came up,off leash just looking to play...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Neither Boo nor Hannah would be comfortable in a dogpark if the dogs were running at them or jumping on them. Hannah is a meet & greet kinda girl, she doesn't like any rough type of interaction from dogs. Boo is a shy little guy, he only feels comfortable meeting one dog at a time & getting to know them before he will hang with them. None of this bothers me because I'm happy that they aren't aggressive, snippy & barky around other dogs & they love people. I would like to see them play & romp & have a good time with some nice doggie friends, but if they don't want to, I'm ok with that too.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If she wanted to play, she'd play. It is not something you can force. it sounds to me like she is not comfortable at the dog park and if it were me, I'd stop taking her. It also sounds like she is socialized, she just wants to greet dogs on her own terms and there is nothing wrong with that! Some dogs are more people oriented than dog oriented (my Lucy is like that) It surely doesn't mean that Twinkle wouldn't accept a second dog in your household, they may just not be brawling buddies.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

IMO, If your dogs are okay around other dogs, they don't show aggression or don't seem horribly anxious, then why push them into socialization? If my dog didn't do well at a dog park, I wouldn't force it on her. Even if you socialize your dog with others at a dog park, there is a completely different socialization dynamic when you bring another dog into the home.

I take Nikki to Maltese meetups once in a while. She is totally uninterested in socializing with other dogs, but she isn't reactive or fearful. She usually sits by me and watches the other dogs playing. I don't try and force her to play. I let her do her thing. I think socialization is vitally important for all puppies to curb fears and make them more confident, but once a dog is an adult, it really is an individual thing.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Socialization means having POSITIVE novel experiences. A dog park with a bunch of rude dogs for an adult dog who is perfectly appropriate in not wanting to play is NOT socialization. 
Many adult dogs do not wish to continue puppy play. That is perfectly normal and acceptable. It is a really bad idea to get another dog with the goal of it to be "best buds" and playmates with your current dog. Get another dog is YOU want another dog, never for your current dog.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Twinkle said:


> When I first met twinkle, I picked her out of the litter because she was very calm and did not jump on all the other puppies. Here is the thing..Twinkle grew up and still does not enjoy playing with other dogs. I have been taking her to a dog park everyday for the past week..and she runs away when dogs try to play with her. If a dog keeps bothering her, she will actually growl at the dog. However, when I walk twinkle around my neighborhood, she gets very excited when she sees other dogs and insists on greeting them. It makes me sad to see all the other dogs having a good time at the park while Twinkle mopes around all alone in the corner. Any suggestions on how I can socialize Twinkle more? Also, she is totally fine around people..in fact she usually runs to people for help when the dogs bother her at the park.


Honestly, she sounds PERFECT!!!! I wouldn't worry about her playing off leash if she is such a dream on leash and around other people...sounds like a wonderful personality!!!!!!!!!

Maybe you could do one on one doggy play dates at your/friend's home with a dog you know? More controlled/less overwhelming for her...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> If she wanted to play, she'd play. It is not something you can force. it sounds to me like she is not comfortable at the dog park and if it were me, I'd stop taking her. It also sounds like she is socialized, she just wants to greet dogs on her own terms and there is nothing wrong with that! Some dogs are more people oriented than dog oriented (my Lucy is like that) It surely doesn't mean that Twinkle wouldn't accept a second dog in your household, they may just not be brawling buddies.


 
:goodpost: Matilda is like Lucy she perfers people over dogs, B&B was frigtened of all dogs and people it has taken some time with her now she will let people pet her, she still is afraid of other dogs


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

You fluff sounds fine nothing wrong with not wanting to hang out with some "Hoodlum's lol . She really sounds fine to me, most dog park's are well just alot of untrained dogs IMHO.

Hope it all work's out!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Twinkle's fine! I just came back from the SF Maltese meet up today and all of those fluffs were sniffing each other at most. I heard some people say there that it's a Maltese thing, and any other breed would've been running in circles playing already. But our fluffs would rather just dig the grass and pick at the leaves, or beg humans for treats! All those little white dogs roaming around really reminded me of a sheep herd haha.


----------

